# Connecting TATA SKY PLUS to a laptop



## NoBodyAtAll (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys i need some help here....how can I connect Tata Sky plus to my laptop through HDMI cable??
Currently my tatasky+ is connected to my HD TV through just an HDMI cable...is it possible to connect it to my laptop as well, the same way? that is without a TV tuner?? Please Help.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread may help you Connecting tata sky to laptop


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Answer would be 'NO' without a TV tuner.


----------

